# Classicnerd to alpha2



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

I tried installiing buy formatting data,cache,delvik and system and it just bootloops. I notiiced my moboot was stiill tryinng to booot through the classicnerd option and would Not boot when pressing the cyanagen option. Do I have to use acmeuninstaller to replace the other moboot and then flash? It is there a way to just removve the classicnerd moboot options so my zip install will apply to the cyanogen mod partition or whatever

sent from my HP DrOiDpad.....


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

I switched from ClassicNerd v3 to CM9 v2 because of video. Here are simple instructions that I followed and I'm running fine on CM9 v2.

1. Download CM9 onto sdcard.
2. Boot into recovery, I used CWM
3. Wipe dalvik 2x
4. Wipe cache 2x
5. Factory reset 2x (You can do 3-5 one more time just because)
6. Flash moboot cleaner (clears all kernals) Located here http://classictomatoe.net/classicnerd.net/Betas/update-remove-tga_uImages.zip (this is on the cn website)
7. Flash CM9
8. Flash latest gapps (I used the one from Classicnerd website)
9. Reboot and select CyanogenMod. It will take a minute or two to boot but it should work fine. 
The moboot cleaner gets rid of the extra kernals and you will only have CyanogenMod. Moboot will not default into Cyanogen but that can be fixed by entering the following lines in terminal emulator:

su

cd /boot

mount -o rw,remount /boot

echo CyanogenMod > moboot.default

This will set it to default after rebooting. Make sure to follow the entry correctly with the spaces.

Now you will have CM9 and enjoying video again.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice ill give that a shot. Thanks

Fail lol ibwas using the moboot cleaner. Time to.nandroid and try this againSent from my HP DrOiDpad.....


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

hey it works

sent from my HP DrOiDpad.....


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

Great! I'm glad I could help. Were you able to set the default?


----------



## stryver (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah flashing that uimage fix saves the time spent booting webos and deleting the extra uimage files manually, thanks for that.


----------



## ashton4life (Dec 12, 2011)

Classicnerd has a new updated rom today but I doesnt have the HD Youtube fix like CM9.







why? so sad!


----------



## kalim wu (Jan 18, 2012)

travisross69 said:


> I switched from ClassicNerd v3 to CM9 v2 because of video. Here are simple instructions that I followed and I'm running fine on CM9 v2.
> 
> 1. Download CM9 onto sdcard.
> 2. Boot into recovery, I used CWM
> ...


i cannot find the moboot cleaner, when i click , its say the account have been suspended, any idea how to get files , thanks


----------



## theroar (Aug 21, 2011)

I tried to go to classicnerds site a moment ago and it says "This Account Has Been Suspended"

I wonder if too many downloads occurred or something...


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

Moboot cleaner http://www.box.com/shared/9p4311pohem3eqdmlo7a

This should do the trick. I don't know what's going on with the CN site.


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

CN site is up.


----------

